# keeping bagged salt from hardening



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

what do you do to keep bagged salt from getting hard? We have bags on pallets, and then tarp over them. still we have bags that harden.

a guy right down the street has pallets of 50# & 80# bags outside for sale.
we stopped by before last storm to check them, and most are hard.....no thanks. they have been outside a couple months.

I'm sure that keeping them in a shop or garage might help, but not an option.
now when it warms up over freezing, some loosen up...any idea's?


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

No good suggestions.....You got the bags with moisture already in them. I have the same issue when stocking the bagged stuff in our outdoor lot. I have since started keeping some in my garage.


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*same problem*

I've had the same problem. Some of the bags I just leave in my truck for weight. When I buy a pallet it sits in the garage (not heated) but at least saved from the elements. I load up the truck right before I leave to plow. The ones that have frozen have become ballast weight in the truck. I want to use those "bad" ones too. The only idea I had was this: Let me know if anyone has tried it and how it works. I was going to buy like a 20 gallon rubbermaid bin. Empty the salt into the bin and bring it in the house (my wife will love this). Let it thaw, and break apart. Then, put it on the backseat of the truck (I have crew cab) and use it first. As long as the outside of the bin is clean, it should work. Shouldn't make a mess of the house or the truck as long as the lid is on tight. A real pain the butt for a $2.50 bag of salt, but there's nothign I hate more than wasting good money.


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I was thinking the same thing. buy a big storage bin and use my tamper to break it up. I also was thinking filling up bed of truck w/ bins, & when I get salt, open bags up into bins & cover. then get some kind grain scoop or something to load hopper. 

or just load bagged salt in bins, or I could just buy a damn cap!!


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

The bagged salt will absorb moisture, and if you keep it in an enclosed area without much ventilation (like in the bed of the truck under a cap) it might corrode the bed.

If this is your plan, be sure to apply a bedliner.

Another solution would be to switch to a treated salt, like Magic Salt, which will not freeze or harden.

If you have a ton of salt on hand, you could treat it with liquid Magic and store it in whatever container you have around.

(Indy Snow you ought to drop by a couple of the Carmel properties we do with Magic. Unbelievable.)


----------



## snow-mott (Nov 13, 2003)

Best advice i can give is to use them! Dont let the bags sit around for months at a time because just the air temp, even above freezing will make it stick together. We used to store our left over inside all year and the enxt year it would be hard. Use what you buy or only buy what you need.


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

I use bulk magic and put it in bags myself so I can handle it better and have used small totes with lids, if you let it get rain or snow get into it when it gets lower teens and in the single digits it will freeze rock hard. I really don't understand this because it melts for me at 0 degrees and below when I spread it on ice or snow but setting there buy itself will harden up. Just make sure you keep it from getting water or snow in it. By the way I think magic salt is great and thats all I will use.


----------

